# Postcode search for water parameters for Anglian Water



## GreenNeedle (7 Jan 2009)

I just found this while doing my usual bored internet searches and it's quite interesting (not that I know how to interpret the results)

Turns out I have Very hard water at 21(Clark) 17 (German ÂºdH)  What does this mean for me?  Don't know but hasn't been a problem for me and I don't use anything to change the parameters. lol

Here is the postcode search page:
http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/index.php ... rentid=161

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jan 2009)

My post code cannot be found


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jan 2009)

I think most water companies have this kind of facility and by law they have to release the results of the water chemistry tests.  Here's the one for Thames Water area.

http://www.thameswater.co.uk/cps/rde/xc ... sl/899.htm

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2009)

Severn Trent Water can be found here:

http://www.stwater.co.uk/server.php?show=nav.5635


----------

